# Hyllus giganteus vs. Hyllus diardi



## BenLeeKing (Mar 2, 2020)

Now and then people on here would post about where they can acquire a Hyllus giganteus.
They are quite hard to track down in the past; but luckily with the rise of the jumping spider hobby, I've been able to get both H. giganteus and H. diardi sub adult pair.
I have a huge suspicion that many of the "H. giganteus" offered in the past may have just H. diardi that are mislabeled, which is fair due to lack of images & info about them; so I feel like now is a good time where I solve this confusion once and for all.



Above: Hyllus giganteus female (sub-adult); She has 2 very well defined stripes on her "face", and a black marking on the head (this is one of the more key characteristics)
Below : Hyllus diardi female (sub-adult); She has 1 more well defined stripe on her "face", but sometimes you can additional 1-2 pairs of faint stripes, more importantly is the the black marking on the head, it has little markings that reach down towards the eyes.





Above:Hyllus giganteus male (sub-adult): Very different chelicerae shape, they wedge apart, and are longer (gets eve more impressive in size once it reaches maturity)
Below : Hyllus diardi male (sub-adult): Parallel, like how most other true spiders have thier chlicera oriented


Also include the dorsal view of the males:


Above: Hyllus giganteus male (sub-adult): 2 white lines running along the sides
Below : Hyllus diardi male (sub-adult): 6 spotted; 2 rows of 2 white spots on either side & 2 white spots the middle.


Hope this helps, if my explanations are a bit confusing or I made any errors please point them out to me~
Also I'll eventually upload their adult pictures when they mature with some scale bare to tell their size.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 3


----------



## Ratmosphere (Mar 4, 2020)

Very interesting. Where were you able to find them?


----------



## BenLeeKing (Mar 4, 2020)

Ratmosphere said:


> Very interesting. Where were you able to find them?


Someone on a Jumping spider hobby FB group had some


----------



## Ratmosphere (Mar 4, 2020)

Oh dope! I gotta get my hands on some!


----------



## Elliotte Toon (May 2, 2020)

Your'd hyllus diardi doesn't looks like it. Hyllus diardi's female have two stripes from their eyes until their head and about to their abdomen.


----------



## BenLeeKing (May 3, 2020)

Elliotte Toon said:


> Your'd hyllus diardi doesn't looks like it. Hyllus diardi's female have two stripes from their eyes until their head and about to their abdomen.


The diardi is a sub adult when I took the picture so that might be why.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tewee (Sep 11, 2020)

Hey there, I'm looking for a true hyllus giganteus, is there a size difference between the two ?

Do you know their life expectancy ? I've read about 8-10 months for jumping spiders but since this one is the biggest jumping spider, does it live any longer? Do they sell them as baby, or egg, or adult?

EDIT : To be more accurate, I'm looking for the jumping spider that has the longest life expectancy and the biggest size possible though I'm also interested if some other jumping spiders species are more intelligent/curious than others as well.


----------



## BenLeeKing (Sep 11, 2020)

Tewee said:


> Hey there, I'm looking for a true hyllus giganteus, is there a size difference between the two ?
> 
> Do you know their life expectancy ? I've read about 8-10 months for jumping spiders but since this one is the biggest jumping spider, does it live any longer? Do they sell them as baby, or egg, or adult?
> 
> EDIT : To be more accurate, I'm looking for the jumping spider that has the longest life expectancy and the biggest size possible though I'm also interested if some other jumping spiders species are more intelligent/curious than others as well.


I have some Phidippus otiosus females that are onto heir second year adult, I'm not sure how long Hyllus life expenctency is, but it I've had them for more than 6 months, and no signs of slowing down yet.
H. giganteus is way leggier, so it has a greater leg span, a slightly longer and way more slender body than H. diardi. Comparing mine side by side there is definitely a visible  size difference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BenLeeKing (Sep 11, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tewee (Sep 12, 2020)

BenLeeKing said:


> I have some Phidippus otiosus females that are onto heir second year adult, I'm not sure how long Hyllus life expenctency is, but it I've had them for more than 6 months, and no signs of slowing down yet.
> H. giganteus is way leggier, so it has a greater leg span, a slightly longer and way more slender body than H. diardi. Comparing mine side by side there is definitely a visible  size difference.


Thank you very much. Is there a difference in behaviour aside from their jump length? 

I live in EU, I have seen an online shop they sell the Hyllus for 60€, is it a good price ? Any recommandation on where I should get them?


----------



## BenLeeKing (Sep 12, 2020)

Tewee said:


> Thank you very much. Is there a difference in behaviour aside from their jump length?
> 
> I live in EU, I have seen an online shop they sell the Hyllus for 60€, is it a good price ? Any recommandation on where I should get them?


I’m not familiar of European seller.
I haven’t kept too many of them, so I can’t comment anything conclusive on their behaviour, but my Hyllus diardi can be a bit more skittish.


----------



## Tewee (Oct 5, 2020)

BenLeeKing said:


> I’m not familiar of European seller.
> I haven’t kept too many of them, so I can’t comment anything conclusive on their behaviour, but my Hyllus diardi can be a bit more skittish.


Thanks for the info. 

Still looking for a Hyllus so far not much luck. The only website I found shipping here is chinese and I am reluctant to buy from them as they have a few bad reviews saying they are doing illegal imports and putting endangered species on the market on top of not caring about the animals so I don't want to support them. Plus that would be a long trip for the spider, not a fan of stressing it too much. 

Turned out the ones I found for 60€ were out of stock so I am still looking to find one for now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Elliotte Toon (Nov 15, 2020)

Hello there Ben Lee, your hyllus giganteus doesn't seem it was although your hyllus diardi looks like it's the normal hyllus diardi. Did you bought them or you catch them? Bc many spider traders has mistaken hyllus giganteus look... Some of the seller sells "hyllus giganteus" with that 2 stripes on their cephalothorax and face like yours is actually the other hyllus species but i forgotten what is it called. It doesn't matter whether your if your hyllus giganteus is a sub adult or what, but the hyllus giganteus doesn't have that kind of appearance... I checked the record but I still can't find any difference although it looks different


----------



## Arachnid House (Nov 22, 2022)

BenLeeKing said:


> Now and then people on here would post about where they can acquire a Hyllus giganteus.
> They are quite hard to track down in the past; but luckily with the rise of the jumping spider hobby, I've been able to get both H. giganteus and H. diardi sub adult pair.
> I have a huge suspicion that many of the "H. giganteus" offered in the past may have just H. diardi that are mislabeled, which is fair due to lack of images & info about them; so I feel like now is a good time where I solve this confusion once and for all.
> 
> ...


Aaah when I found this Hyllus Diardi male i thought it was a Hyllus Semicupreus, since it was quite small too. I didn't check and left it. Now I regret it!


----------



## AmazingNature (Dec 15, 2022)

BenLeeKing said:


> Now and then people on here would post about where they can acquire a Hyllus giganteus.
> They are quite hard to track down in the past; but luckily with the rise of the jumping spider hobby, I've been able to get both H. giganteus and H. diardi sub adult pair.
> I have a huge suspicion that many of the "H. giganteus" offered in the past may have just H. diardi that are mislabeled, which is fair due to lack of images & info about them; so I feel like now is a good time where I solve this confusion once and for all.
> 
> ...


Hi how are they doing? any babies/updates/adult pix-vids???


----------

